# Ontario Mini Rally



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've noticed there are getting to be about a half dozen of us, living within an hour's drive. I wondered if anyone was interested in trying to book the first or second weekend of June, at either Emily Provincial Park, or Balsam Lake Provincial Park. By doing it early in the season, it shouldn't conflict with vacation plans. I'm not thinking of structured activities and such. More along the lines of a few drinks around the campfire and shoot the breeze.
What do you think?

**********************************************************************************************

It's been decided we will be holding the rally at Emily Provincial Park, in South-Central Ontario, on the weekend of June 8th to 10th, 2012. Reservations can be made at the Ontario Parks website Reservation Log-in Page, as of January 8, 2012. If available, we will be trying to book our sites in the Circle Campground, in the loop containing sites 283 to 296.
****This area of the Park isn't available to reserve at this time, so we've decided to book sites in the "Hill Campground" in the 89 to 101 area.****

**********************************************************************************************

The Ontario Parks five month reservation window means we can book sites at Emily Provincial Park, starting at 7:00AM Sunday, January 8. The circle I had originally suggested doesn't appear to be available for booking at this time. We've decided to use the sites in the "Hill Campground", in the 89 to 101 area. This is a fairly open area, which will make it easy to mingle from trailer to trailer. Because this is a Provincial Park, we can't designate a block of sites. At this time of year, the sites don't book too fast, but the best way to guarantee getting a site close to the rest of us, would be to reserve as soon as possible. I'm going to try for site #95 Sunday morning.

Site #95: Duggy
Site #101: Brooklinite
Site #98: Jakes Outback
Site #77: Ltteknishun
Site #221: CDNoutbacker
Site #93: Ren


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd be up for that, just have to see if I'm working either of those weekends...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Snow said:


> I'd be up for that, just have to see if I'm working either of those weekends...


i would be interested - although June is full for us..... Have you considered one more east/north or west/south of the lake? might draw some more people from the states as well...........


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

clarkely said:


> I'd be up for that, just have to see if I'm working either of those weekends...


i would be interested - although June is full for us..... Have you considered one more east/north or west/south of the lake? might draw some more people from the states as well...........
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the fact that there are quite a few of us within an hours drive of a location, and it would be cool to meet up some weekend before everyone is busy with holidays. Jakes Outback and I have been to a number of the same parks over the last year and a bit, but have never been at the same one on the same weekend. I decided it may never happen unless we make a plan. 
We can't reserve a block of sites at a Provincial Park, so it would be up to the individuals to try to grab a site close to the others.
Some day I hope to attend a rally in the North-East U.S., but it's a minimum three hour drive just to get to the border for me. That isn't something I'm going to do on a typical weekend. I plan to semi-retire in two or three years, so hopefully something can come together then.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

duggy said:


> I'd be up for that, just have to see if I'm working either of those weekends...


i would be interested - although June is full for us..... Have you considered one more east/north or west/south of the lake? might draw some more people from the states as well...........
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the fact that there are quite a few of us within an hours drive of a location, and it would be cool to meet up some weekend before everyone is busy with holidays. Jakes Outback and I have been to a number of the same parks over the last year and a bit, but have never been at the same one on the same weekend. I decided it may never happen unless we make a plan. 
We can't reserve a block of sites at a Provincial Park, so it would be up to the individuals to try to grab a site close to the others.
Some day I hope to attend a rally in the North-East U.S., but it's a minimum three hour drive just to get to the border for me. That isn't something I'm going to do on a typical weekend. I plan to semi-retire in two or three years, so hopefully something can come together then.
[/quote]

Acadia







this summer







why dont you all come to it


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Acadia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked google maps. It looks like a 13 1/2 hour drive each way. We've found we prefer to keep the drives with the trailer to a max of about five hours a day. I've never been to Maine or the Cape Cod area, but both are places I plan to visit once I can take longer vacations. I think that would make a nice three week holiday. Maybe I'll catch the 2014 version!

I have been thinking that if this local get together works well, maybe down the road we could do something in the Thousand Islands area, which would work for some in New York as well. That would be about a four hour drive from here with the trailer.

For now, I'm just suggesting an informal weekend to meet a few fellow Outbackers in the area, or anyone else who's up for a longer drive.


----------



## CampingCindy (Sep 26, 2011)

We would love to join you but it's a bit of a drive from Southern Ontario for just a weekend. Actually, the worst part would be trying to get by Toronto . Maybe we can join you next year if you come a little south.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

If it is a regular weekend trip I'd drive about 2-3 hrs ... That's 1-1.5 hours of driving for each night camping ... If it were a long weekend I'll go up a 6 hr. drive Now that of course depends on traffic, but in heavy traffic last Thanksgiving we made from the Brampton area up to Parry Sound in a little under 5.5 hrs..

So getting to Balsam, Emily or a few other parks shouldn't be a problem for us ...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> If it is a regular weekend trip I'd drive about 2-3 hrs ... That's 1-1.5 hours of driving for each night camping ... If it were a long weekend I'll go up a 6 hr. drive Now that of course depends on traffic, but in heavy traffic last Thanksgiving we made from the Brampton area up to Parry Sound in a little under 5.5 hrs..
> 
> So getting to Balsam, Emily or a few other parks shouldn't be a problem for us ...


I'm suggesting a regular weekend, because I don't know about anyone else, but we have all our long weekends planned with other families that we camp with.
As for which park to go to, I feel like it's almost cheating to suggest Emily Park, as we live ten minutes from it. That said, Emily is the closest and most central for everyone in the Toronto, Durham, and Peterborough region. We've been to Balsam a couple times, and enjoyed it, but it would add about an hour to most peoples drives, and I don't really think it has anything more to offer than Emily. Another option would be Darlington Provincial Park, but I've never been there, and the fact that there are usually lots of sites available, makes me question if it would be a good choice. Maybe someone has been there, and could offer a little insight.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CampingCindy said:


> We would love to join you but it's a bit of a drive from Southern Ontario for just a weekend. Actually, the worst part would be trying to get by Toronto . Maybe we can join you next year if you come a little south.


I'm assuming you're down around the Niagara region, and I agree it would be a fair drive. I've pulled the trailer across Toronto a few times, and it wasn't a problem. I did avoid rush hour(s) and kept the lane changes to a minimum, but it wasn't a bad experience. If you decide you're up for the drive, that would be awesome!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

duggy said:


> We would love to join you but it's a bit of a drive from Southern Ontario for just a weekend. Actually, the worst part would be trying to get by Toronto . Maybe we can join you next year if you come a little south.


I'm assuming you're down around the Niagara region, and I agree it would be a fair drive. I've pulled the trailer across Toronto a few times, and it wasn't a problem. I did avoid rush hour(s) and kept the lane changes to a minimum, but it wasn't a bad experience. If you decide you're up for the drive, that would be awesome!
[/quote]

If your coming from that direction or even out towards the Windsor area, I'm sure there are enough of us here who can help you "cheat" and skip having to use the 403/qew, 401 or 407 to cut across Toronto...


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

will be a no show have fun


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Well maybe instead of Emily PP .. To make it not as far for those on the left side of Toronto .. There is Darlington, but most people from the left would almost have to take the 401 across the City (although hwy 7 would work as well, take longer) , There is also Sibbald (although I have heard a few negative things about it over the past few years, but those incidents were on long weekends) or even Earl Rowe ...

From attempting to work out mini rallies with members of a popup forum for the past couple of years, it was sort of determined that either Sibbald, or Earl Rowe were the two best choices for most folks from the London area out to about Peterborough and North to basically Barrie ..

Just ideas for consideration ... best way to pick a park would be to have a poll that starts in January and runs until March or something .. most voted campground wins .. No matter what cg we have a meet and greet at, there will always be folks who don't like it due to the drive, due to the campground .. can't please everyone ..


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> will be a no show have fun


Oh come on ... you just have to leave about a week or two before the planned dates ..


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> I'd be up for that, just have to see if I'm working either of those weekends...


i would be interested - although June is full for us..... Have you considered one more east/north or west/south of the lake? might draw some more people from the states as well...........
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the fact that there are quite a few of us within an hours drive of a location, and it would be cool to meet up some weekend before everyone is busy with holidays. Jakes Outback and I have been to a number of the same parks over the last year and a bit, but have never been at the same one on the same weekend. I decided it may never happen unless we make a plan. 
We can't reserve a block of sites at a Provincial Park, so it would be up to the individuals to try to grab a site close to the others.
Some day I hope to attend a rally in the North-East U.S., but it's a minimum three hour drive just to get to the border for me. That isn't something I'm going to do on a typical weekend. I plan to semi-retire in two or three years, so hopefully something can come together then.
[/quote]

We're in where ever it is. DW will be off and I have a few days of vacation to use up! I say we do the emily/ balsam or Darlington. Although Darlington is 10 minutes from my house and I have never been there! for the Toronto East Rally and we can have a Toronto west rally in Sept? Just thinkin out loud!

But count us in for June somewhere...Hey if the hockey play off season goes long there could be a stanley cup game sat night. Could be Toronto Maple Leafs (owned by Rogers and Bell)


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Snow said:


> Well maybe instead of Emily PP .. To make it not as far for those on the left side of Toronto .. There is Darlington, but most people from the left would almost have to take the 401 across the City (although hwy 7 would work as well, take longer) , There is also Sibbald (although I have heard a few negative things about it over the past few years, but those incidents were on long weekends) or even Earl Rowe ...
> 
> .. can't please everyone ..


Darlington is close to me and I have never stayed there but could tour through and see. Sibbald Point we were there once, beautiful park but here is what I will say, there is a reason there is an OPP detachment in the park. We will never return! we were not there on a long weekend but during the week in the summer. This time of year may be different. Enough Said.

Now for differences between Emily and Balsam would be the water for my retriever. although he has never complained once! So once again we are flexible just let us know!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I just did a search for Darlington Provincial Park, and found a site with reviews. Quite a few posters mentioned the noise from the trains that pass about every 20 minutes, day and night. I looked on google maps, and the CN and CP main lines run right behind the park. The 401 is nestled between the train tracks. I'm betting that's a good reason why there are always lots of vacancies there.

I'm liking Pats idea of Emily or Balsam for those of us east of Toronto, and maybe at a later date something could be put together for the other side of Toronto. Personally, I wouldn't know where to begin for suggesting a location in that area.


----------



## Ltteknishun (Nov 12, 2011)

duggy said:


> I just did a search for Darlington Provincial Park, and found a site with reviews. Quite a few posters mentioned the noise from the trains that pass about every 20 minutes, day and night. I looked on google maps, and the CN and CP main lines run right behind the park. The 401 is nestled between the train tracks. I'm betting that's a good reason why there are always lots of vacancies there.
> 
> I'm liking Pats idea of Emily or Balsam for those of us east of Toronto, and maybe at a later date something could be put together for the other side of Toronto. Personally, I wouldn't know where to begin for suggesting a location in that area.


Hey everybody!

I really like the mini-rally idea. The mental picture of a whole row of Outbacks side by each in a provincial makes me smile. We would definitely make every effort to attend. As far as location goes - here's my 2 cents: Darlington is an under rated park. If you're only going for a couple of nights the noise is tolerable (I'm sure we've all camped through worse). There are some nice trails there besides the endless shoreline of Lake Ontario. Sibbald's Point is simply not an option for family camping (might as go to Sunshine Park in Wasaga). Emily park is by far my favourite park in the area but Balsam comes a close second. I've never camped on the left side of Toronto except for the Sauble Beach area, which is kind of far for just a few nights.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> I just did a search for Darlington Provincial Park, and found a site with reviews. Quite a few posters mentioned the noise from the trains that pass about every 20 minutes, day and night. I looked on google maps, and the CN and CP main lines run right behind the park. The 401 is nestled between the train tracks. I'm betting that's a good reason why there are always lots of vacancies there.
> 
> I'm liking Pats idea of Emily or Balsam for those of us east of Toronto, and maybe at a later date something could be put together for the other side of Toronto. Personally, I wouldn't know where to begin for suggesting a location in that area.


I've never been to Bronte Creek PP but seems like that may be the option for TO West side...
We can discuss later once we nail down a place for June. 
*Ltteknishun*
"Sibbald's Point is simply not an option for family camping (might as go to Sunshine Park in Wasaga). Emily park is by far my favourite park in the area but Balsam comes a close second. I've never camped on the left side of Toronto except for the Sauble Beach area, which is kind of far for just a few nights. 
This post has been edited by *Ltteknishun*: Today, 11:34 AM"

Hey I dropped my daughter off there "sunshine Park"last June for her grad camping... That was very interesting. And I can't see myself staying there!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

jake said:


> I've never been to Bronte Creek PP but seems like that may be the option for TO West side...
> We can discuss later once we nail down a place for June.


If we plan a 2nd get together on the West side, we can do better then BC.. just saying...

Ok, well by looking at things we have Emily, Balsam and Darlington as the three parks with Emily and Balsam as the prefered choices... so should we decide on a park, or try to nail down a weekend??


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I'm seeing, Emily seems to be rising to the top. That is my first choice as well. It would save about an hours drive for most, compared to Balsam. For me it's more like an hour and a half.

I'm suggesting June 1st to 3rd mainly because it falls two weeks after the long weekend. Sometimes it's nice to have an off weekend in between. The following weekend would be my next choice.

If we make a decision before the first of January, we can each book our sites as soon as the five month window of availability permits. That would give us the best chance of getting sites close together.

Doug


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

duggy said:


> From what I'm seeing, Emily seems to be rising to the top. That is my first choice as well. It would save about an hours drive for most, compared to Balsam. For me it's more like an hour and a half.
> 
> I'm suggesting June 1st to 3rd mainly because it falls two weeks after the long weekend. Sometimes it's nice to have an off weekend in between. The following weekend would be my next choice.
> 
> ...


I support that and will put a note on the calender, staying in the circle?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We stayed at Bronte Creek Prov Park a couple of years ago while visiting relatives and sailing in Burlington Bay. We were pleasantly surprised that it was as quiet as it was. It is a great location. Have any of you stayed there?

We are attending the rally in Illinois next May...

Len


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> We stayed at Bronte Creek Prov Park a couple of years ago while visiting relatives and sailing in Burlington Bay. We were pleasantly surprised that it was as quiet as it was. It is a great location. Have any of you stayed there?
> 
> We are attending the rally in Illinois next May...
> 
> Len


After you leave Illinois, keep on driving East, and join us at Emily Park!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> From what I'm seeing, Emily seems to be rising to the top. That is my first choice as well. It would save about an hours drive for most, compared to Balsam. For me it's more like an hour and a half.
> 
> I'm suggesting June 1st to 3rd mainly because it falls two weeks after the long weekend. Sometimes it's nice to have an off weekend in between. The following weekend would be my next choice.
> 
> ...


I support that and will put a note on the calender, staying in the circle?
[/quote]

We've stayed in the Circle, and the Hill campground. We like the section of the Circle campground that has sites 283 to 296. The sites are grassy, level, well away from the traffic noise, close to the playground, and better drainage than some of the areas. They are all electric sites, and will handle either up to 32' or some will handle over 32'. I'll be trying for site 294 if I can grab it.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> We stayed at Bronte Creek Prov Park a couple of years ago while visiting relatives and sailing in Burlington Bay. We were pleasantly surprised that it was as quiet as it was. It is a great location. Have any of you stayed there?
> Len


Been there twice ... Once we were in the lower loop out in a field basically.. The second time Myself (and the boys) were in the first loop, this was planned to be a "guys weekend" with some folks (minus their wives) from another camping interweb site... It is a good place if you are looking to explore the local area, even good as a base for exploring Toronto, although there is a even close campground for doing that..

Once we get this first mini up and rolling and finalized, then we can look at doing something on the West side of the 400...


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll toss out the dates of either June 1-3 or even the following weekend of the 8-10 ... I have to wait until my work schedule for next year is posted, to know for sure if/when I'm off... but if I'm off and there is nothing else happening I think we'd be able to make one of those weekends...


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Snow said:


> Once we get this first mini up and rolling and finalized, then we can look at doing something on the West side of the 400...


Watching with interest. Any of those locations work for us - although we have also had a bad experience at Sibbald.

When you get around to the West side, Albion Hills has been a favourite of ours. We usually go in late September/early October and have the park to ourselves. Great mountain biking trails there.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

muddy tires said:


> When you get around to the West side, Albion Hills has been a favourite of ours. We usually go in late September/early October and have the park to ourselves. Great mountain biking trails there.


Yes could go there, not a bad place, been tent camping there for years, even spent a weekend there when we had the pop-up... It's almost like camping in the backyard though.







I was thinking something maybe out closer to K-W ...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

muddy tires said:


> When you get around to the West side, Albion Hills has been a favourite of ours. We usually go in late September/early October and have the park to ourselves. Great mountain biking trails there.


I'll have to see what I can learn about Albion Hills. I love mountain biking. We may be up for the trek, depending on where and when something gets organized for the west side of TO


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> Yes could go there, not a bad place, been tent camping there for years, even spent a weekend there when we had the pop-up... It's almost like camping in the backyard though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just took a quick look at Albion Hills. It looks like a nice place, but I see your point about not being too far west. I would hope there would be input from Outbackers who live farther west of Toronto, but it would seem to make sense to do something either towards K-W, or around the end of the Lake. I guess at this point, that discussion should wait for another forum.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> I'll toss out the dates of either June 1-3 or even the following weekend of the 8-10 ... I have to wait until my work schedule for next year is posted, to know for sure if/when I'm off... but if I'm off and there is nothing else happening I think we'd be able to make one of those weekends...


When will you know your work schedule? Will you know before the end of December? I plan to book my site as soon as the reservation system allows (five months), which would be January 1st, for June 1st.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Might at least know the schedule by the start of the New Year ...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

muddy tires said:


> Watching with interest. Any of those locations work for us.


We'd love to have you join us. I'd say we've decided on Emily Park, with the 1st to 3rd of June as the likely weekend. If too many people can't do that weekend, we'll go with the 8th to 10th.


----------



## CampingCindy (Sep 26, 2011)

duggy said:


> We would love to join you but it's a bit of a drive from Southern Ontario for just a weekend. Actually, the worst part would be trying to get by Toronto . Maybe we can join you next year if you come a little south.


I'm assuming you're down around the Niagara region, and I agree it would be a fair drive. I've pulled the trailer across Toronto a few times, and it wasn't a problem. I did avoid rush hour(s) and kept the lane changes to a minimum, but it wasn't a bad experience. If you decide you're up for the drive, that would be awesome!
[/quote]

We are actually from the Norfolk County area (Lake Erie), so I will pass on the June rally and keep an eye out for the west of TO rally. I hope you get a great turn out and have terrific weather!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If it works for the majority, I'd like to suggest going with June 8th to 10th. My personal preference was the 1st, but I just learned that the Peterborough Relay for Life for the Cancer Society, is happening on the 1st & 2nd. We will be having two teams in it, and as a cancer survivor from 2011, I will be there. I wouldn't be able to join the camping until Saturday afternoon on the 2nd.
Hopefully the 8th to 10th is workable for everyone!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds good , June 8 to 10 @ Emily P.P.

Only about 2.5 weeks to go till Ressi time then ...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've edited the first post on page 1, giving the details about our decision on when and where to get together. There is also a link to the Ontario Parks log-in page. I've also requested to have our rally posted on the Rally Map in the next few days.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The Ontario Parks five month reservation window means we can book sites at Emily Provincial Park, starting at 7:00AM Sunday, January 8. The circle I had originally suggested doesn't appear to be available for booking at this time. We've decided to use the sites in the "Hill Campground", in the 89 to 101 area. This is a fairly open area, which will make it easy to mingle from trailer to trailer. Because this is a Provincial Park, we can't designate a block of sites. At this time of year, the sites don't book too fast, but the best way to guarantee getting a site close to the rest of us, would be to reserve as soon as possible. I'm going to try for site #95 Sunday morning.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm booked on site #95 in the Hill Campground. Looking forward to meeting some fellow Outbackers!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We will probably be a late addition to this list, have to wait a bit before booking a spot due to a couple other things planned for June weekends right now, but those may change ...


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Site 101 is BOOKED!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> We will probably be a late addition to this list, have to wait a bit before booking a spot due to a couple other things planned for June weekends right now, but those may change ...


Hope it all works out that you can join us!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Brooklinite said:


> Site 101 is BOOKED!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Doug... What a week! I called Bell to upgrade the Internet and it was to happen this past Monday evening. They started the upgrading process and do to poor workmanship I lost my phone and internet saturday at noon and wasn't restored until Tuesday @9pm. Then I had to go to Niagara Falls. Back Now and will book tomorrow.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Doug... What a week! I called Bell to upgrade the Internet and it was to happen this past Monday evening. They started the upgrading process and do to poor workmanship I lost my phone and internet saturday at noon and wasn't restored until Tuesday @9pm. Then I had to go to Niagara Falls. Back Now and will book tomorrow.


I was starting to wonder if something was up! I expected to see you booked in to Emily on Sunday. Glad to hear it was just Bell, and not something more serious (health or accident).


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Booked site 98!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Booked site 98!


----------



## CDNoutbacker (Mar 23, 2009)

Greatings Outbackers . My wife and I are still waiting for our new 283FRE but we have been busy booking our camping weekends at the Ontario Parks . As luck would have it we had already booked site 221 at Emily park for the same weekend as your mini rally in June. We look forward to seeing all the outbackers and their families... If you have never been to Emily park I think you will be surprised at how great of a park it is. Good fishing, clean washrooms and they have the best staff. We live in Peterborough so when we need a quick camping weekend Emily is an easy choice .

Phil ,Kathy and Wyatt our small Munsterlander


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









That's awesome that you will be able to join us!









As you may have noticed, we're only 15 or 20 minutes away from you. This rally idea got started because there were a few of us living in the same area, but I didn't expect anyone this close!

The way this winter's going, it'll be spring before you know it. Let the camping begin!


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Just checking the thread. Will anybody attending be bringing any teenagers? I have a son (14) and daughter (13) and it will be more fun for them if there will be others there. I'm still working on our family schedule to see if we can make it fit.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I have two sons who will be 20 and 18 by the time the rally rolls around. Because we live so close, they may show up for a while, but not likely for the weekend. Hopefully others who are attending will let us know if there will be any other kids joining us.

Hope you can be a part of this get-together!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Still trying to get this weekend off, If I do then we'll be showing up with our 14 yr old son, not sure if the older one will be with us or not ..


----------



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

Duggy,
we will like to be at the mini rally with you guys inJunee 8-10 at the Emily Provincial park. Me and my wife and our twodachshundd. This is going to be our first rally, it is going to be fun.

Mike (ren)


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

ren said:


> Duggy,
> we will like to be at the mini rally with you guys inJunee 8-10 at the Emily Provincial park. Me and my wife and our twodachshundd. This is going to be our first rally, it is going to be fun.
> 
> Mike (ren)


Mike,
Glad to hear you will be joining us! This is going to be bigger than I had expected. Awesome! I'm looking forward to meeting everybody.

If you let me know what campsite you've booked, I'll add it to the first page.


----------



## ren (Apr 10, 2010)

duggy said:


> Duggy,
> we will like to be at the mini rally with you guys inJunee 8-10 at the Emily Provincial park. Me and my wife and our twodachshundd. This is going to be our first rally, it is going to be fun.
> 
> Mike (ren)


Mike,
Glad to hear you will be joining us! This is going to be bigger than I had expected. Awesome! I'm looking forward to meeting everybody.

If you let me know what campsite you've booked, I'll add it to the first page.
[/quote]

we booked site # 93


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

ren said:


> Duggy,
> we will like to be at the mini rally with you guys inJunee 8-10 at the Emily Provincial park. Me and my wife and our twodachshundd. This is going to be our first rally, it is going to be fun.
> 
> Mike (ren)


Mike,
Glad to hear you will be joining us! This is going to be bigger than I had expected. Awesome! I'm looking forward to meeting everybody.

If you let me know what campsite you've booked, I'll add it to the first page.
[/quote]

we booked site # 93
[/quote]

Glad you could make it Mike...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It's just over a week until our Rally weekend!

Looking forward to getting the group together. If anyone who hasn't booked to join us is interested, there are still a few sites available in the area where most of us are, as well as a lot more sites in the circle campground. We would love to meet you. The more the merrier!

We will be bringing our washer toss game, and a bean bag toss game. If anyone else wants to bring some outdoor games, we could have a little "tournament".

See you soon!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We wont be making it after all ... Hope everyone who attends has a great time and you better take and post pictures ..


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> We wont be making it after all ... Hope everyone who attends has a great time and you better take and post pictures ..


Sorry to hear that. I was hoping you'd be able to make it.

There will definitely be pictures!


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Brooklinite said:


> Is it Friday yet?


Soon, Soon!

It sounds like a much better weekend than last weekend. Glad we ended up choosing this one!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Been in Renfrew all week, sure is nice up here, hoping to get back by thursday night! Need a break!... Common weekend!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jake said:


> Been in Renfrew all week, sure is nice up here, hoping to get back by thursday night! Need a break!... Common weekend!


It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to be setting up on our site early Friday afternoon! Looks like it will be a gorgeous day. 
Saturday may be another story. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

duggy said:


> I'm hoping to be setting up on our site early Friday afternoon! Looks like it will be a gorgeous day.
> Saturday may be another story. Fingers crossed!


Aiming to land by 2pm.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

duggy said:


> I'm hoping to be setting up on our site early Friday afternoon! Looks like it will be a gorgeous day.
> Saturday may be another story. Fingers crossed!


Aiming to land by 2pm.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

duggy said:


> I'm hoping to be setting up on our site early Friday afternoon! Looks like it will be a gorgeous day.
> Saturday may be another story. Fingers crossed!


Aiming to land by 2pm.

What the????


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, the Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally will now be known as the 1st Annual Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally. Everyone had a great time, and agreed we should do it again next year. We all met some new friends, shared some great stories, and had a few laughs. We ended up with seven Outbacker members at the park. Not bad, considering the longest distance traveled was 2 hours. It turns out that two of the Outbacker members work at the same Nuclear powerplant, but had never met. Another two families live in the same town, have the same Outback trailer, and have kids the same age. Now they also have new camping buddies!

Doing the rally in a Provincial Park, meant our Outbacks were spread out a little more than if they were all lined up in a tighter campground, but we still had someone ask if it was some kind of Outback trailer convention, so I guess the disproportionate number of Outback trailers was noticed!

We had a beautiful day to set up on Friday, and quite a few of us got together for a campfire in the evening at "Jakes Outback's" site. We woke up Saturday morning to rain, so it was a little tougher to get together until the weather cleared. By noon some of us began to congregate at "Ren's" site, where we enjoyed some tasty treats, and a few beers. While yours truly had to leave to crew for my son's racing on Saturday night, the rest of that group carried on, and ended up back at Jakes site for a campfire, and to watch the hockey game, on Saturday night. The families of "Brooklinite" and "Ltteknishun" did their own campfire with the kids. Sunday was the best day of the weekend, with clear skies, sunshine, and a high of near 30 (mid 80's). While it was pack up and go home day, we still got to do more visiting, and confirm that we need to do this again next year.

Here's a picture of the group on Saturday afternoon at "Ren's"









The trailers were too spread out to get more than two in a picture at once, but here's a few shots at the campground.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up Doug. It was nice to meet everyone (Although I dont think I met _everyone_)

Thanks for the tip about fixing the lock on the fridge door, worked like a charm.









And tell Lauren thanks for the fudgesicle...Grayson enjoyed it very much.

Till next time.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Brooklinite said:


> Thanks for setting this up Doug. It was nice to meet everyone (Although I dont think I met _everyone_)
> 
> Thanks for the tip about fixing the lock on the fridge door, worked like a charm.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time! Already looking forward to next year! We'll have to organize things a little more to make sure we all get together.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

No one got arrested? or burned the park down?? mild manor-ed group then ...









Sounds like it was a good time.. So time to start planning another one Duggy...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Snow said:


> No one got arrested? or burned the park down?? mild manor-ed group then ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not planning any more for this year, but we're definitely doing it again next year. Hopefully you'll be able to join us too!

Everyone got along well. You always have your reservations about bringing a group of strangers together, but I think it was a huge success! It seemed unanimous that we need to do it again, and next time we'll plan a potluck dinner, to make sure the entire group gets together at once. Hopefully we'll have even more Outbackers at the 2nd annual Outbackers Ontario Mini Rally. Who knows, we may even have to drop "Mini" from the name!


----------

